# epsom salts foliar spray???  HELP!



## legalize_freedom

Anyone have the recipe for epsom salt foliar spray, my one book says 2% solution, but it doesn't go into any detail 2% of what to what?  I know to add 2 tsp to a gallon to water with it, but I just watered a couple days ago and don't want to overdue it.  I know you can foliar feed it ...but don't know how to mix it.  Any Help will be very appriciated!  Do I just foliar feed with the same solution I would water with???  Thanks in advance!


----------



## legalize_freedom

come on...I know one of you guys know what I'm talking about...or am I going to have to do my homework.  I've got a magnesium def., no cal-mag, and I'm not wanting to water for about a 5 days to a week.  some body help a guy out...lol


----------



## Parcero

2% of magnesium to the amount of water.


----------



## legalize_freedom

ok I'm a moron though my epsom is a solid ... how many tsp in a gallon...lol...seriously, I don't know if it's cause I'm stoned, I can't do this conversion...I look at these charts I got 3.75 liters= 8 pints=4quarts=1gallon and 1 cup=8 oz=16 tbsp=48 tsp=237ml??? 

I'M AN AMERICAN....I DON'T KNOW METRICS  LOL!

someone please tell me how many tsp of epsom to add to a gallon of water to use as a foliar feed

I feel like I missed the short bus!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

1 table poon  to  1  gallon  water..then  use  in spreyer..Hope  this  helps..IM  AMERICAN  TOO


----------



## legalize_freedom

lol...Thanks alot 4U!


----------



## OGKushman

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *1 table poon*  to  1  gallon  water..then  use  in spreyer..Hope  this  helps..IM  AMERICAN  TOO


please direct me as to the exact amount of a table of POON.:hubba: 

:rofl:

hahaaaaahahaa


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


----------



## aplaisia

I don't think you are supposed to use it as a foliar spray. 

Unless you make the spray isotonic you will most likely damage the plant with a hypo/hypertonic solution.

Use it in the soil if you have signs of deficiency. (I'm guessing your using soil)

I would first check the soil pH:
1 part soil
2 parts Distilled water
Shake regularly and check after 10 and 30 minutes. 

If your pH is off then I would recommend a flush and recheck the pH.

If the pH is where you want it (typically around 6) then you are good to go. 

If the pH is off then adjust with lime or other pH adjusting ammendment. 

If you still show signs of defficiency after 1 or 2 weeks then I would consider the epsom.


----------



## Hick

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> ok I'm a moron though my epsom is a solid ... how many tsp in a gallon...lol...seriously, I don't know if it's cause I'm stoned, I can't do this conversion...I look at these charts I got 3.75 liters= 8 pints=4quarts=1gallon and 1 cup=8 oz=16 tbsp=48 tsp=237ml???
> 
> I'M AN AMERICAN....I DON'T KNOW METRICS  LOL!
> 
> someone please tell me how many tsp of epsom to add to a gallon of water to use as a foliar feed
> 
> I feel like I missed the short bus!



try disolving it in a cup of warm water, THEN adding it to the gallon


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There are 16 table*S*poons in a quart, so there are 64 tablespoons in a gallon.  So a 2% solution would be about 1/3 of a Tablespoon per gallon of water (which is a teaspoon).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hick said:
			
		

> try disolving it in a cup of warm water, THEN adding it to the gallon


 



Just  as  I  do  my  Mollasses...I  have  a  water  disspencer  that  has  hot  and  cold..I  fill  a  coffee  cup  half  way  up  with  hot  water..then  add  the  salt/mollasses  and  stir..then  add  to  the  gallon  jug  and  fill  with  water  and  shake..shake,,shake........shake....shake  shake......shake  your BOOOTIE  YEAH!!!!


oh  I  use  1 table  poon..works  4me


----------



## monkeybusiness

I ground my epsom in a coffee grinder first, then dissolved in cup of warm water. Maybe an unnecessary step though..
Hope it all works out!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Thank you all I was incredibly baked last night....and could not think straight, thank you for all your help, I think I was jumping the gun on it anyway, I'm going to double check my runoff ph next time I water, unless it gets worse in the next few days.  Apalasia....Jorge C says in the most recent edition of his bible that a 2% epsom solution can be used as a foliar spray...I'm not saying he's the "GOD" or anything, but I generally respect his knowledge.  No disrecpect meant to you either.  Thanks for your time everyone!


----------



## ercerc

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There are 16 table*S*poons in a quart, so there are 64 tablespoons in a gallon. So a 2% solution would be about 1/3 of a Tablespoon per gallon of water (which is a teaspoon).


 
There are actually 16 tablespoons to a cup, 4 cups to quart, and 4 quarts to a gallon. So this gives you 256 tablespoons in a gallon or 768 teaspoons. 

However, even with this "fuzzy math" your assesment of one teaspoon per gallon of water is an adequate and safe amount.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ercerc said:
			
		

> There are actually 16 tablespoons to a cup, 4 cups to quart, and 4 quarts to a gallon. So this gives you 256 tablespoons in a gallon or 768 teaspoons.
> 
> However, even with this "fuzzy math" your assesment of one teaspoon per gallon of water is an adequate and safe amount.



Thanks.  That was quite a dumb mistake on my part


----------

